# Purchasing a snowboarding setup



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Can't comment the board but get a proper snowboard jacket *with snow skirt *(a used one if you wanna save money). You don't want to have your jacket slipping up and snow in your shirt n and pants when falling and slipping on your back :blink:


----------



## DylanW (Jun 10, 2013)

neni said:


> Can't comment the board but get a proper snowboard jacket *with snow skirt *(a used one if you wanna save money). You don't want to have your jacket slipping up and snow in your shirt n and pants when falling and slipping on your back :blink:










This is the jacket I was thinking of using, as last time I went snowboarding I found by lunchtime I was only wearing a T-shirt and my pants anyhow - so it seemed like the one thing I could leave out so I could spend more on the board, boots and bindings. Will research this. As for the board, I really don't know anything about which board I want, I just knew that brand and liked the decal :dunno: Any suggestions would be really appreciated (types and where to buy for shipping to Australia) for a good value Intermediate board (completely happy with last years designs as I doubt it would make a massive amount of difference to me).

Thanks neni


----------



## DylanW (Jun 10, 2013)

Oh and by the way it's not me posing like that it's a picture from the internet haha


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

The man's board will be a terrible choice for someone just starting out. You will benefit greatly and have more fun riding a softer board. Get a real snowboarding shell, not that lifestyle jacket you posted.


----------



## DylanW (Jun 10, 2013)

I think I'll buy a patagonia jacket to match next year when my Credit Card isn't already taking a $1000 hit + the cost of my holiday! I always get too hot anyway and take my jacket off so it seems like the least value for money.

I just spent 90 minutes on the phone to a representative from Ski, Snowboard, Wakeboard, Skateboard & the Freshest Clothes | evo discussing my past experiences, personal preferences and price range. We have come up with the following:
-2013 Lib Tech Attack Banana $400
-Burton Malavita Bindings $190
-K2 Maysis Boots (Sold on the whole 'Boa System') $190
(funnily enough this board, boots and bindings are his all mountain setup exactly)
-Patagonia Powder Bowl Pants in Black $225

and Possibly Burton APX Goggles $110-140. I already own gloves and goggles but I am very tempted to buy some new ones. Also the representative said that he will be able to offer me a discounted rate since I am buying 4-5 items at once so I am expecting $200+ discount of the $1155 total price tag right now.

Please tell me what mistakes I've made and why I am wasting my money, as I'd rather find out before I've signed on the dotted line


----------



## backstop13 (Jun 27, 2012)

my only advise is to be careful buying your boots online. Try to get in a store and see how they fit. If you can, go to as many stores as you can and try on every boot in the store.

I'd hate to spend 200+ dollars on a pair of boots only to find out they were too narrow for my foot or they just didn't fit properly


----------



## DylanW (Jun 10, 2013)

backstop13 said:


> my only advise is to be careful buying your boots online. Try to get in a store and see how they fit. If you can, go to as many stores as you can and try on every boot in the store.
> 
> I'd hate to spend 200+ dollars on a pair of boots only to find out they were too narrow for my foot or they just didn't fit properly


Thanks for the top backstop, I'll definitely try and find a pair in a local shop to try on though they'll probably be $300+ here (I'm in Australia). Do you have any comments, positive or negative, on my board, binding, boots, pants and goggle choice? The guy on the phone seemed to want to lead me down the right path but a second opinion would be priceless for me at this point


----------



## stan_darsh (Mar 10, 2013)

i'm not sure what kind of riding you want to be doing, so can't comment much on the equipment... but surely you can get some cheaper pants somewhere? for one trip a year, i'd get some no name pants, and not spend more on them than boots or bindings!


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

DylanW said:


> Please tell me what mistakes I've made and why I am wasting my money, as I'd rather find out before I've signed on the dotted line


The mistakes are that you could probably negotiate the same rate of discount without buying new gloves or goggles...

So 2 mistakes as 2 not needed pieces of your purchase...

Be prepared to basically get the whole price worked out, then remove the 2 you don't need and ask a very simple question, are you prepared to lose the sale because i don't need those 2 items...??? I have been offered a rate of discount, on items i clearly do not need, so as to up your selling, isn't it or wouldn't it be better practice to offer a discount on the items i do need...???

Sounds like a very pushy sales man to me that wants more sales and is maybe commissions based...???


----------



## DylanW (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm looking for an all mountain setup. I'm not entirely sure what I'll be using it for, whatever takes my fancy I suppose. Eventually I'd like to be able to ride a half pipe and do some vert tricks, but I'd probably buy a new board if I was capable of that so just something that is versatile enough to get me through until that point whatever I decide to do. Versatility is the key for this setup, although it will predominantly be used for doing runs and learning the basics of other aspects of snowboarding.

I will probably end up paying $140 for the pants, and when compared to the prices in Australia for some Analogue pants or something like that it's actually about the same price so it makes a bit of sense to me in the fact that I get something awesome for the same price as I could buy some rubbish for in the shops around my place. Ideally I would actually look to get in a whole season at the snow fields which is possible but would take a years planning (hello next year) but I'm not counting my chickens at this point. There is also the possibility of a trip to the Swiss Alps in a year or so, but I didn't want to brag. They'll get some use over time, although I'm not sure how much. The only decision I've made at this point is that I'll be on the slopes every year from now on, this is my new hobby


----------



## DylanW (Jun 10, 2013)

Kevin137 said:


> The mistakes are that you could probably negotiate the same rate of discount without buying new gloves or goggles...
> 
> So 2 mistakes as 2 not needed pieces of your purchase...
> 
> ...


He's not commissions based, I actually asked him because I felt he deserved it - he basically taught me the basics of buying a snowboard when I called him and said I want this one because I like the picture. He only answered my questions, I had a lot of questions. I'm definitely buying a board, bindings, boots and pants - but I have memories of being in the shop last time when I was 16 looking at all these awesome goggles and only being able to afford dodgy ones - they have a tendency to fog. Now I can afford to get some nice goggles so I'm really, really tempted as I like the idea of spherical lenses - for some reason they almost seem like the most important part of my setup (along with the boots, so that I can see and my feet don't get sore). That said he is a salesman and I am cautious about trusting his recommendations 100% as I have also worked in sales and would appreciate any specific opinions of any of my selected products. I welcome any negative feedback, like if you think that board is a scourge on our planet and that any copy of that board should be burned and sent to space along with all accompanying evidence please tell me so I don't buy it. Conversely, if you've had a good experience let me know so I can have many good experiences like you blissfully sliding down some fresh powder :laugh:


----------



## DylanW (Jun 10, 2013)

Just some added information, we were talking about a 167cm board for me given the fact that I'm 183 cm's tall and weigh 75 kg's (and I am expecting to gain about 10-15kg's, it's a long story) and I would prefer added manoeuvrability over top speed. Does this sizing sound about right? I am a very consistent size 10 US shoe (basically only ever buy size 10 US regardless of brand, but specifically size 10 Vans are my perfect fit)


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

See now, i WILL buy a board because i like the picture... Haha

If it doesn't ride well, it will end up on a wall as part of my history, but i feel that i must like the graphics or i will hate the board before i even ride it, that said, there are so many to choose from nowadays, that there is always going to be something you like that will suit your taste in graphics... 

As for Goggles, ALL goggles fog up, do not believe the hype...!!! Anti fog reduces the risk of this happening, but they will all do it...! I ride with Airwave, and they are £500 and still fog up, add into the goggles a screen for your data, and when they do they are no different from a £20 set of goggles... Haha. The lens is more important to me in choice for goggle nowadays, as light and lens are critical to having fun, if you can't see you can't enjoy yourself and it is that simple...!!!

Your choice in hardware is not something i know about, as i have never ridden that model, i rode a Skate Banana a couple of years ago, and hated it. But then i only spent a couple of hours with it, and i am very sure with time i may of liked it, but that is how it is sometimes...

The BOA system, well, it has draw backs i'm sure, but i can't think of any, and have never had them fail on me, and it is all i use, although i ride VANS, the system is still the same, i like the whole wind and be done, they do still stretch, (in my mind maybe), as i find i have to tighten a little sometimes once, maybe twice over the course of a day, but very easy to do while riding down a hill that is for sure... Just half a turn and it is done...!!!

Trousers, not sure about the brand as never had them, i use Burton Cargo Pants, i love all the pockets and they fit me without falling down around my knees. Black is the best choice of colour for sure, as they do not show dirt and go with anything, but as time goes on, you may get more adventurous with colour, although looking like a clown that cannot ride WILL get the piss taken out of you... Haha

Bindings, again, never used them so can't tell you, but don't be afraid to look at others as well, i tried flow last season and loved them, so much so i have 4 pairs of them now...!!! But they are not for everyone that is for sure...


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Oh dear... what is it with men and fancy goggles... :blink: 
My cebe (in use since 7 years), no fog, perfectly good vision had cost below 100.
Don't know how prices are at yours, but can give you some numbers what I payed on stuff on sale: Patagomia pants 100 instead of 500, jacket (WITH SNOW SKIRT) 120 instead of 400, board around 300 instead of 590 and bindings 130 instead of 320.


----------



## DylanW (Jun 10, 2013)

I know right @Kevin137, did you look at the graphic on the 2014 Mens Board? It's a nebulae birthing stars and if I ever am cool enough to do a mad trick then that is what I want everyone to see :yahoo: Seriously though, thanks for your in depth analysis of all the parts I have selected, I'm going to do some in depth research over the following days. I do have a Physics exam, but that isn't nearly so interested. Actually now having booked it all it's all I can think about, I probably should have held off for a couple of days. 

Thanks for the feedback @Neni. I live in Australia so everything is going to cost twice as much as it should, that's a given. What model of Patagonia pants did you get if I can ask? That seems like an awfully good price, although Womens stuff did seem a little cheaper from my browsing (I'll probably end up paying 140 which doesn't seem to bad). Also thanks for the comparative prices, the pants and boots do seem a litte bit on the expensive price although the board is $200 cheaper than the next best price I can find so with the discounts they are willing to offer I think I can get a deal I'm happy with from a company that has treated me very well - I'd be unlikely to take my business elsewhere due to the service they have provided me alone, let alone the pricing they are offering me.

As for fancy goggles, Porches, big houses and expensive, vinegarized wine from the dark ages I think it may have something to do with the fairer sex.


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

neni said:


> Oh dear... what is it with men and fancy goggles... :blink:
> My cebe (in use since 7 years), no fog, perfectly good vision had cost below 100.


I had goggles fog up every season i have ridden, i have never cleaned the lens inside os any goggles either, maybe it's just how i breath or something, hot stuff eh...  I can dream...


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Kevin137 said:


> I had goggles fog up every season i have ridden, i have never cleaned the lens inside os any goggles either, maybe it's just how i breath or something, hot stuff eh...  I can dream...


Do you wear a helmet? Does it fit tightly with the goggles? If yes, this could be the reason (helmet covers the upper ventilation ports). Never had fog issues, not even when riding in rain.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

neni said:


> Oh dear... what is it with men and fancy goggles... :blink:
> My cebe (in use since 7 years), no fog, perfectly good vision had cost below 100.





Kevin137 said:


> I had goggles fog up every season i have ridden, i have never cleaned the lens inside os any goggles either, maybe it's just how i breath or something, hot stuff eh...  I can dream...


Oakley Airbrakes! Only fogging I ever got was on the "Outside" if my breath somehow got directed that way. I. E. out from under improperly placed face mask or when my fat ass is huffing and puffing, bent over strapping in! 

Come to think of it, my cheap assed $40 Smith's never fogged either. ...And I run HOT on the slope too! I Bought the Airbrakes cuz I liked the look and wanted easily interchangable lenses.


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

chomps1211 said:


> Oakley Airbrakes! Only fogging I ever got was on the "Outside" if my breath somehow got directed that way. I. E. out from under improperly placed face mask or when my fat ass is huffing and puffing, bent over strapping in!


Airwaves, not Airbrakes... 

It may be the face mask i use, as it gets a little cold, and i nearly always ride with one, but then we get temps down to -30 so it is not easy to ride without... Haha

There is plenty of space between the helmet and air intake, as the Airwave actually protrudes past the frame of most helmets anyway... SO plenty of cooling gets in...


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Kevin137 said:


> Airwaves, not Airbrakes...
> 
> It may be the face mask i use, as it gets a little cold, and i nearly always ride with one, but then we get temps down to -30 so it is not easy to ride without... Haha.



Nope! Maybe in Europe that's the name for the same style/model, but here,
They're Airbrakes! 

...can't keep schoolin' you like this! . (_You already owe me One Handie!! )_
:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

chomps1211 said:


> Nope! Maybe in Europe that's the name for the same style/model, but here,
> They're Airbrakes!
> 
> ...can't keep schoolin' you like this! . (_You already owe me One Handie!! )_
> :laugh: :laugh:


Look up airwaves. They have intigrated gps and other shit in them. Two totally different goggles

http://www.oakley.com/airwave


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

chomps1211 said:


> ...can't keep schoolin' you like this! . (_You already owe me One Handie!! )_
> :laugh: :laugh:


And if i have to say this again, you will owe me a HANDIE... AIRWAVES... :yahoo:










So take a step back now you have been corrected...


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Hmnn,.. You're right! Since he's been riding with them already, they probably can't b new for this year? I've never seen them before. Thanks for the info. (...i just love getting help proving what a schmuck I am!)  :laugh:


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Bluetooth and GPS?! :huh: does it make a proper espresso too? and for sure the thing costs a fortune but if it fogs, it's worthless  and I get called abnormal... guys n gadgets...


----------



## bmaniga (Sep 26, 2012)

neni said:


> Bluetooth and GPS?! :huh: does it make a proper espresso too? and for sure the thing costs a fortune but if it fogs, it's worthless  and I get called abnormal... guys n gadgets...


Those have to be the coolest goggles I've ever seen; just not enough to justify the $600 price tag.


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

bmaniga said:


> Those have to be the coolest goggles I've ever seen; just not enough to justify the $600 price tag.


The difference for me is that over here they cost 6300 kr or $1095 of your dollars...!!!

So when i bought 2 pairs in New York last december for the £600 each, that is cheap, taking into account the cost of living, income etc, they are not expensive, 16 yr olds working in McDonlads earn $25 an hour here... 

Everything is relative...

As for the usability, they truly are awesome, know where your friends are, speed, lift maps, trail maps, what music track, who is phoning you texting you etc... When you are retired and spend all your day on the slope, it is important to keep in touch...!!!



The maps you get at the end of the day with all the data can easily be provided from a cheap or even free app on a smart phone, but seeing it all live is worth the money...

Oh, and as i have said in other posts, it connects to the Contour+2, and i have 2 of them, so when my 7yr old step son rides, i can see from his helmet in my goggles so i don't stress about him being behind, he doesn't feel he is being watched all the time, and i have peace of mind...


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

The jump analytics are recorded, but for some strange reason do not import, so don't show on the actual download currently, but we have been assured they are still recorded and an upgrade will release them for all previously saved data...


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

neni said:


> Bluetooth and GPS?! :huh: does it make a proper espresso too? and for sure the thing costs a fortune but if it fogs, it's worthless  and I get called abnormal... guys n gadgets...


It's very simple, i need need bluetooth so i can see what music i am listening too, cos i might not know what the song is called, and GPS cos i get lost easily going down a hill that end up where i started...

I think the fogging is more how i wear my facemask, i don;t like the cold, so do have under my goggles, which is probably not a good idea, and they don't fog all the time, but when they do, they clear very easily by lifting off from my face at an upward angle to get a little air in them... So no biggy, they don't fog when i board, normally when i am on the lift, or strapping in, and always when i fall over and get frustrated...

And if you are from the SWISS ALPS then you are abnormal, you live in a country that does not even have there own language and keeps secrets...


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

To the OP:

I'd recommend the Lib Tech TRS over the Attack Banana. More stable for all mountain riding and pipe/jumps.
For the boots, I switched to Boa lacing last year and loved it.
Malavitas are good bindings and would be a good match with the TRS.
I've never had a problem with any brand of goggles fogging, so it may be something in how you wear it.
Pants - waterproof and colourful!! (Don't get black. Yawn...)


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

neni said:


> Bluetooth and GPS?! :huh: does it make a proper espresso too? and for sure the thing costs a fortune but if it fogs, it's worthless  and I get called abnormal... guys n gadgets...


They fog. I tried them for a day from a buddy with too much money. I'll stick with my eg2 for better vision and peripheral. the only goggle I will ever swtch to will only be on very specific days or for touring when my eg2 fog.... Smith iox with turbo fan


----------



## DylanW (Jun 10, 2013)

Has anyone had any experience with the Smith IO Recon Goggles (similar to the Oakley Airwave), although the stockist I'm hoping to go with only stocks the Smith ones. I prefer the looks of the Oakley Goggles. 

Any experiences with the Smith Goggles would be appreciated, and also a link to come stockists for the Oakley Airwave with competitive pricing.


----------



## Jellemi (Jun 12, 2013)

Hey Dylan
I am assuming you live on the east coast and will be boarding in Oz
to easily purchase and have just about any brand sent to Australia join Borderlinx and have everything sent to the US address they give you, and pay them to onforward to you - makes life so much easier and cheaper
I haven't used them to send a board yet but i think it will be about $100 AU - then again I am going on a 156 board size
It is well worth the hassle off going into store and trying stuff on before you by if you can as there are no refunds once it leaves US
I bought my partner K2 Maysis 9 (Yellow) they fit him fine but he has ride Capo medium bindings and the boot was too big. I had to buy him a new pair of boots- DC Status 9 from Auski $275 (half price) but works out pretty much equal to US $ once you factor in shipping
If you have the opportunity to try before you buy - do it
Sadly I am in West Oz and have to pretty much rely soley on reviews and opinions mixed with salt
Borderlinx will solve you biggest problem which is Brand shipping
I have only come across one online store that would not ship to the address because it is third party onforwarding.......oh and use PayPal as much as possible to pay for you goods (protection)
there ar lots and lots of snowboard websites to compare (trust me I think I have been to them all and still looking for more)


----------



## Jellemi (Jun 12, 2013)

Oh yeah if you are going to buy a board bag buy it is Oz the shipping will be too much if you get a wheelie bag


----------



## Jellemi (Jun 12, 2013)

one last detail do have goods over the value of $1000 shippied to you at any one time as you will pay tax if it is over


----------



## Jellemi (Jun 12, 2013)

that should read DO NOTspend over $1000 in one shipment


----------



## DylanW (Jun 10, 2013)

Thanks for your replies Jellemi, I used to live in the West so I haven't had the chance to go Snowboarding locally yet so I am quite excited.

I was just thinking that I would probably rather buy it from a shop in Australia but I don't know how competitive they are likely to be on the prices I've been offered (Looking for the board returns around $700 and I'm looking at paying around $400, a bit under).

My total shopping list at this point is:
Lib Tech TRS Pro or Attack Banana 2013 - not entirely sold either way and it wil probably come down to which board is in stock in a 167cm - $400
Burton Malavita bindings - $180
K2 Maysis boots - $140
Patagonia Power Bowl Pants (I may go for Primo depending on the total cost) - $160
Oakley Airwave Goggles - $600
So the total is $1480 + shipping although rep also said he'd be happy to negotiate a final reduced price beating any other prices available worldwide by 5% although splitting the rerouted mail will be a hassle (although worth $150). If I could find those items for $1500 as a package from an Australian company that would be ideal but I don't think I will be able to find that value.


----------



## Jellemi (Jun 12, 2013)

I can't comment on your gear as I am new to snowboarding myself
I did majorly research for my partner but I know he lives powder and tree runs
I researched heavily before I told him what he wanted to get
All up including shipping I think his boots board and bindings and pants cost $1300, actually saving about $1300
My Burton Supremes cost me $210US had I bought them in Oz would have cost me $600
Shop around open as many tabs (internet explorer) as possible and compare
I have only done 2 snow seasons and we have just booked our flights to Japan for my 3rd
I bought from several different etraders and got everything sent together from Borderlinx, took 5 days to get here tracking all the way


----------



## DylanW (Jun 10, 2013)

Jellemi said:


> I can't comment on your gear as I am new to snowboarding myself
> I did majorly research for my partner but I know he lives powder and tree runs
> I researched heavily before I told him what he wanted to get
> All up including shipping I think his boots board and bindings and pants cost $1300, actually saving about $1300
> ...


I'm looking to spend 1500 + shipping for the whole list. Might be willing to spend a bit more to buy Australian, if they can compete. I just got off the phone to a place in Melbourne who quoted me 700 for the Oakley Airwaves list price which is pretty competitive (Best I've seen worldwide is 550) and he didn't seem disinterested by my product list (I told him the best price I'd been quoted on each product) and that I'd ideally like to finalize a purchase through one retailer or another tomorrow. He organised to have his 'best representative' (I spoke to the owner) call me at Midday tomorrow to discuss replacement bindings (they don't stock Burton Malavita's) and a package price on the rest of my gear (although the board at my preferred 167cm sizing may be an issue he said).

Thanks to the Airwaves I'm getting very, very close to overbudget so I'm going to contact the american store for a final pricing tonight saying I have a competitive local option and get a best price from them so that I am armed for my phone call tomorrow. Either way it looks like I can get the gear I want.

It only took 5 days for your gear from America?! I was expecting a lot longer for it to arrive - that is a big positive for the international ordering route.

I've only done one season, this will be my second. What's the snow in Japan like? I'm considering 'moving' to New Zealand for 2-3 months next year and trying to take in a full season if I can save enough.


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

DylanW said:


> Thanks for your replies Jellemi, I used to live in the West so I haven't had the chance to go Snowboarding locally yet so I am quite excited.
> 
> I was just thinking that I would probably rather buy it from a shop in Australia but I don't know how competitive they are likely to be on the prices I've been offered (Looking for the board returns around $700 and I'm looking at paying around $400, a bit under).
> 
> ...


Hey mate,

Look i kinda scrolled through this thread and cos you're from Aus i thought id reply. First off where are you living? Im in Melbourne and know some good people who work at a few stores who can help.

Secondly if you are 183cm and 75kgs why on earth would you be looking at a 167??? i am 210cm and 125kgs and ride a 165W and it is plenty long enough for anything in Aus. Especially as a beginner i would advise something a bit shorter, maybe a 158 - 162.

Thirdly, as a beginner and someone looking to buy stuff off the web (which i have done) i would seriously go into a few shops and actually touch the boards bindings and more importantly try on boots, lots of them. Don't be set on one in particular board until you have looked at a few and tried a couple.

My advice is to buy your board and boots in Australia, if anything fucks up with the deck you are shit outta luck if its a US board, and believe me it happens often enough. Sure buy your outerwear online, hell i do, but if you ask me you can find a better deal than those pants online at www.backcountry.com.

Now my last point, are you SERIOUSLY considering buying a $600 pair of goggles????????? Cmon man that is retarded, but some airbrakes or Electric Eg2's and spend the savings on a jacket or just save the extra cash. Use your iPhone or iPod to track your runs etc.

At my calculations you are looking at $200 minimum to ship all that, more likely $250+ and then your are not GST exempt so you pat tax on that when it hits Aus shores.

Look at Ballistyx Since 1992 - Australia's #1 Snowboard Store. Buy discounted snowboards online with FREE shipping Australia wide. 2014 Libtech snowboards, 2014 Gnu snowboards. Shop Online For Snowboards, Skateboards, Longboards. Cheapest snowboards guarante for some ideas on prices here and remember that in store you will save $50 - $100 off those prices especially if you buy a package. 

One example here = 2014 Gnu Carbon Credit Snowboard Green w/ Ride LX Bindings-Guys & Girls Snowboard & Binding Packages-Buy Snowboards-Buy Snowboard Equipment And Outerwear Online From Australias Biggest Snowboard Shop-Ballistyx Product Catalogue- - Ballistyx

I have no affiliation with them, just know they provide a good service!


----------



## DylanW (Jun 10, 2013)

Thanks for the advice on the Length Cameron. I actually made a typo, he was suggesting a 157 for me. The sizing started from me looking at a 2014 Saloman Mans Board only available in 161cm, and kind of progressed from there with the salesman saying 157 would be the sweetspot for me and that the Lib Tech boards would suit me better and represent better value.

I'm in Newcastle thanks mate and I would appreciate it if you could put me in touch with some quality stores in Australia. Living in newcastle I'm not aware of any specialty stores in the area and think I'm going to have to take a chance on the boots (I know they work with the bindings as one rep I spoke to had that setup, and size 10 vans fit me perfectly so I have a rough gauge of size since he also wore Vans).

I'm hoping to pick up
2013 Lib Tech TRS Pro or Attack Banana
Burton Malavita bindings
K2 Maysis boots
Patagonia Powder Bowl or possibly Primo pants
and Oakley Airwave goggles 
for around the $1500 mark (which is pretty realistic internationally, hoping it is also realistic in Aus as this I'd rather support our economy but my budget is limited).

Honestly mate I'm sold on the goggles, my budget was a fair bit smaller before I found them. The way I see it if I buy some Oakley Airbrakes or Dragon apx's I'll spend my whole time thinking about the Oakley Airwaves and end up buying them when I head to New Zealand next season leaving me with an expensive pair of unused goggles. I think I'll be happier and spend less in the long run buying the Airwaves now. I run hot on the mountain anyway, I'm unlikely to want a Jacket for too long and was planning to buy a matching Patagonia one next year when I'm going to be on the slopes for a couple of months as opposed to a week. 

The shipping is a big expense (I'd have to get it split into two orders under $1000) and I'd prefer to buy it from an Australian store for a lot of reasons. The bottom line for me is I've just dropped a lot of money on accommodation and am about to drop a lot more, plus I have to pay for everything when I get there so I'm getting to the upper end of my budget. If it's a case of sacrificing some gear or ordering internationally I'll have to take my chances.

I'll have a browse of those sites now.

Cheers,
DylanW


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

DylanW said:


> Thanks for the advice on the Length Cameron. I actually made a typo, he was suggesting a 157 for me. The sizing started from me looking at a 2014 Saloman Mans Board only available in 161cm, and kind of progressed from there with the salesman saying 157 would be the sweetspot for me and that the Lib Tech boards would suit me better and represent better value.
> 
> I'm in Newcastle thanks mate and I would appreciate it if you could put me in touch with some quality stores in Australia. Living in newcastle I'm not aware of any specialty stores in the area and think I'm going to have to take a chance on the boots (I know they work with the bindings as one rep I spoke to had that setup, and size 10 vans fit me perfectly so I have a rough gauge of size since he also wore Vans).
> 
> ...


All good reasons, and there is no point in trying to talk you out of the googles if you're set on them. As far as running hot thats fine and a good thing, however i don't know how many overseas trips you've been on but i can tell you that after spending 14 days in colorado with a -16 day with a -30 wind chill, you wont be running hot too often. Even Japan when it blows up can be really cold (have not snowboarded there but have travelled there).

NZ is a great spot and it gets colder than Aus so you will want to have a good jacket/layers cos you will get cold at some point if the weather turns.

Search eBay for the bindings, the postage will be cheaper and if you make contact with the seller and they have high feedback then you're good to go. Look at the forum equivalent of the malavita (shaka maybe?) as it may be cheaper and is a very similar binding (made by same company).

In Melbourne we have heaps of shops, mordys, wayne ritchies, ballistyx, melbourne snowboards, Aus ski, snow monkey, rider+. they all have websites, search them and check them out and see what they have on sale. 

If you call ballistyx and ask for Jamie tell him you've had a couple of mates buy gear from them and see what he can do for your check list. They may have some shit on sale however i doubt they have the airwaves and know they dont stock burton.

Anyway good luck and if i think of anything else ill let you know.


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

And a couple of other things, you said you've got roughly 8 days riding experience, and that was a few years ago? If thats the case i really think the TRS might be a bit overkill and i don't know if its really the right board for you and unless you're boarding shitloads you will want a new board next year (trust me I'm a gear whore) .

Where are you going boarding? i hope its NZ as Aus wont be that good if they keep the cover they have now unfortunately.


----------



## DylanW (Jun 10, 2013)

cjcameron11 said:


> And a couple of other things, you said you've got roughly 8 days riding experience, and that was a few years ago? If thats the case i really think the TRS might be a bit overkill and i don't know if its really the right board for you and unless you're boarding shitloads you will want a new board next year (trust me I'm a gear whore) .
> 
> Where are you going boarding? i hope its NZ as Aus wont be that good if they keep the cover they have now unfortunately.


I'm really unsure about the board. I have only had 8 days a few years ago, but I felt like I picked it up okay and would rather go a little overkill than a little underkill as I'm starting to organize the entire season in New Zealand next year over the next few months to do it as cheaply as I can. I'm trying to make an intermediate all mountain setup that I can grow into and keep for a while - and the TRS sounds like an awesome board which is reasonably priced and I won't grow out of asap. That said I'll probably look to buy a park board (as well as a jacket) before I head over to New Zealand next year as hopefully I'll learn a lot in that time. So this setup is to get me through this year where I'm doing 3 days on Perisher and 3 on Thredbo and then to keep as my all mountain board when I start to diversify my interest a bit. I've had a look at the webcams and I'm going at the start of July so I'm holding out hope that the cover will be good by then - I was going to go to New Zealand but I didn't organize it in time (getting pretty expensive to book now for when I want to go).

Do you have any board suggestions? I'm digging the graphic on the 2014 Saloman Mans board but that seems to be the main thing it has going for it haha.


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

I think the Oakley Airwaves are overkill as well, but i understand the "need" for gadgets, and if you do get them, let me tell you, while they are fun, great to use, the actually reality is unless you are boarding a lot they are a waste of money...

I have some, with every lens available to boot, and i ride over 100 days a year... And if you board 4 hours a day they will last the day, if you go for longer, take a charging system for them and charge at lunchtime... 

I love the goggles and i use them to there full potential, have a helmet with headphones which are bluetooth, use a Contour+2 with bluetooth etc, and it all integrates very well, but if all you want to see is your analytics at the end of the day download a £2 app and just leave that running, you get the same data at the end of it...!!!

Oh, and check on the ReconLive website about mapping for the resort you use, it may not be covered with maps, so that probably won't work either... Haha


----------



## DylanW (Jun 10, 2013)

Kevin137 said:


> I think the Oakley Airwaves are overkill as well, but i understand the "need" for gadgets, and if you do get them, let me tell you, while they are fun, great to use, the actually reality is unless you are boarding a lot they are a waste of money...
> 
> I have some, with every lens available to boot, and i ride over 100 days a year... And if you board 4 hours a day they will last the day, if you go for longer, take a charging system for them and charge at lunchtime...
> 
> ...


Yeah I get they are massively overkill, but hey, they are probably the most awesome thing I've ever seen so it's something I'm happy to waste my money on. This year is going to be a short season for me, unless I decide to find some summer skiing but I'm planning on moving to New Zealand short term next year to get in the whole season. The real time, HUD is what I want - wouldn't matter what I was doing to be honest. Analytics are great but that rush from doing x km's an hour is priceless in the moment. I still remember being 12, my grandmother got me a bike computer for christmas so I went to the top of the biggest hill in town and cracked 70 km's an hour. Can't beat that feeling. I was planning on just using the stock apple headphones this year (I have some HD650's but there's no microphone (maybe I could buy a custom cable but again the cost starts to add up) very bulky and I'd hate to break them. I will probably buy a helmet next year (I can't really afford to do it all in one hit so I'm prioritizing, and yes I know what we all could say about the goggles :laugh 

I'll jump onto the website and have a look, you'd hope the two major Australian ski resorts would make an appearance but I'll have to confirm. I was also wondering if you'd done a comparison with the Smith Recon goggles Kevin, they almost seem to have slightly more functionality but I don't like the looks so much.


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

DylanW said:


> Do you have any board suggestions? I'm digging the graphic on the 2014 Saloman Mans board but that seems to be the main thing it has going for it haha.


I dont really know much about the salomon so i wouldnt want to advise you on that. I certainly know what you mean about buying a board to grow into, i did the exact same thing when i bought my board with a few days under my belt. I do however regret buying what i did (Lib Tech skunk ape). I loved the board until i realised that i dont like magne traction and i dont like full reverse camber. I was sold on all the new tech and fancy shit that i didnt really do as much considering of other brands as i should have.

Anyway ive owned the T Rice and Gnu Riders Choice and now own a ride berzerker which i fucking love. The berzerker is probably a bit aggressive for someone with limited time on snow but great nonetheless.

If i were to be looking for an all mountain board the TRS would be on my list if it didnt have magne traction others would include:

Ride Machete
Ride Machete GT (if you want a bit of camber and more aggressive)
Gnu carbon credit
K2 Turbo Dream maybe
Gnu riders choice.
Rossi one mag
Flow drifter
Capita defenders of awesome

Some of those may be a little on the advanced/stiffer side so do some looking on this site for other opinions.


----------



## Anaru (May 15, 2013)

DylanW said:


> Just some added information, we were talking about a 167cm board for me given the fact that I'm 183 cm's tall and weigh 75 kg's (and I am expecting to gain about 10-15kg's, it's a long story) and I would prefer added manoeuvrability over top speed. Does this sizing sound about right? I am a very consistent size 10 US shoe (basically only ever buy size 10 US regardless of brand, but specifically size 10 Vans are my perfect fit)


I'm a size 10.5 but my boots are 11.5 and are the dc boa boots.

Also from aus and feel your pain with paying out the ass for gear. 

Tbh I was looking at getting the attack banana but got the dark series instead. I like bombing hills and charging hard and only go switch in the park (which I rarely venture into) but it is a great pipe board. The attack is a great all round shredder good choice IMO!!! For your first board I would suggest a true twin I semi regret not getting the attack banana as my mates are big park and rail rats where I prefer charging lol


----------



## DylanW (Jun 10, 2013)

Just checked, got maps for everyone in Aus/NZ that I'm currently planning on riding in the next two years  Although very sadly I just discovered that there are 7 different recon goggles and I don't know which one to buy


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

DylanW said:


> I was also wondering if you'd done a comparison with the Smith Recon goggles Kevin, they almost seem to have slightly more functionality but I don't like the looks so much.


A friend of mine has the ZEAL and i can tell you now, the functionality is EXACTLY the same across all the googles as far as the unit inside is made by a company called RECON, and the ONLY difference is between MD and MOD LIVE, the LIVE adds the ability to connect to a phone and use the interface through that for music etc, the MOD doesn't have that ability...

So the different units make no difference in terms of manufacturer for functionality, but they do make a difference in how they feel and look in your mind...

Think about how much you need them, you are very unlikely to make it past 80kmh on a snowboard and if you do, i can tell you know, you are NOT going to be looking at what speed you are doing, you are going to be shitting your pants trying to stay upright...!!! Haha

You have to look down to actually see the info, and that is when you will hurt yourself at that speed... They are not distracting in anyway while not looking at them, it is when you do, get some more experience 1st is what i would suggest, then when going next year by the latest version of them...

On a side note, Recon have some glasses coming this year which will have so much more functionality and will be more usable so maybe try them before the goggles...

http://jet.reconinstruments.com

Recon Instruments | Heads-up Display Technology

The 2nd website will also show all the details about the Oakley and others for boarding if you look


----------



## DylanW (Jun 10, 2013)

Anaru said:


> I'm a size 10.5 but my boots are 11.5 and are the dc boa boots.
> 
> Also from aus and feel your pain with paying out the ass for gear.
> 
> Tbh I was looking at getting the attack banana but got the dark series instead. I like bombing hills and charging hard and only go switch in the park (which I rarely venture into) but it is a great pipe board. The attack is a great all round shredder good choice IMO!!! For your first board I would suggest a true twin I semi regret not getting the attack banana as my mates are big park and rail rats where I prefer charging lol


I know we even pay more for Apps in Australia. I don't mind paying what it's worth I just don't want to be cleaned out over and over because of where I live. The attack banana (Or TRS Pro - seem like similar boards to my untrained eye) and I think this would be a pretty good all round choice. Thanks for the reassurance. 

I'm a bit sketchy on the boots, would be great if someone who is a size 10 in US in Van's and also owned these boots told me what size they have!


----------



## DylanW (Jun 10, 2013)

Thanks for taking the time to make a board list Cam, I'm going to have a bit of literature to get through to work out which one I prefer, but I'll post back with my thoughts later on. 

I saw the glasses, I see your point exactly on waiting for a new model of the Recon HUD. It's one of those purchases where I'm going to spend a lot and get burnt by a new model which I'll probably also want badly enough to buy. I'll have to think about them - maybe I'll give it a miss and just spend this year in my $30 goggles.


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

DylanW said:


> Thanks for taking the time to make a board list Cam, I'm going to have a bit of literature to get through to work out which one I prefer, but I'll post back with my thoughts later on.
> 
> I saw the glasses, I see your point exactly on waiting for a new model of the Recon HUD. It's one of those purchases where I'm going to spend a lot and get burnt by a new model which I'll probably also want badly enough to buy. I'll have to think about them - maybe I'll give it a miss and just spend this year in my $30 goggles.


That would be the best thing you could do, also, i can tell you know, the jump analytics do NOT work, there is a bug in the software, so it registers "time" on the goggles, but it does not transfer to the app on the pc for time and distance, so that is useless, i have been complaining to them since the start, and i have been assured it will be corrected for this season, and they gave a 20% discount code for the JET when i buy them... Haha


----------



## DylanW (Jun 10, 2013)

Just got off the phone to a rep:
He's offered me an Attack Banana 156 cm (decided to go 156 over 159), Large Burton Malavita bindings and size 10 US K2 Maysis (2013 model) for 699.19 which leaves me $800 to find some Goggles and Pants. How does this sound to you guys?


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

DylanW said:


> Just got off the phone to a rep:
> He's offered me an Attack Banana 156 cm (decided to go 156 over 159), Large Burton Malavita bindings and size 10 US K2 Maysis (2013 model) for 699.19 which leaves me $800 to find some Goggles and Pants. How does this sound to you guys?


In what dollars...??? And where are you buying from...??? Which country and delivery to where...???


----------



## DylanW (Jun 10, 2013)

Kevin137 said:


> That would be the best thing you could do, also, i can tell you know, the jump analytics do NOT work, there is a bug in the software, so it registers "time" on the goggles, but it does not transfer to the app on the pc for time and distance, so that is useless, i have been complaining to them since the start, and i have been assured it will be corrected for this season, and they gave a 20% discount code for the JET when i buy them... Haha


It seems like they've looked after you well! Despite their error. Is this discount code usable multiple times?! Haha. I can't get my Patagonia Primos or Oakley Airwaves from the site I'm dealing with so an discount on the goggles would be epic!


----------



## DylanW (Jun 10, 2013)

Kevin137 said:


> In what dollars...??? And where are you buying from...??? Which country and delivery to where...???


American Dollars, from Ski, Snowboard, Wakeboard, Skateboard & the Freshest Clothes | evo using a shipping service to get it to Australia


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

DylanW said:


> American Dollars, from Ski, Snowboard, Wakeboard, Skateboard & the Freshest Clothes | evo using a shipping service to get it to Australia


The only thing i would say, is purchase what you are getting now and WAIT until it turns up... Import TAX could kill you...!!!

Have you looked to see what the import could cost should you get caught out...???


----------



## DylanW (Jun 10, 2013)

Kevin137 said:


> The only thing i would say, is purchase what you are getting now and WAIT until it turns up... Import TAX could kill you...!!!
> 
> Have you looked to see what the import could cost should you get caught out...???


Under Australian federal law orders less than $1000 AUD will not be subject to import tax. So even if I buy this from one place and goggles and pants from another I should escape import tax. 

What do you think of the price?


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

I am not sure of the prices in Aus at the moment, but i guess it is a lot cheaper than what you would pay there...

Order under the $1000 but i will be surprise if you don't pay tax, i always thought that you would... Haha


----------



## DylanW (Jun 10, 2013)

Kevin137 said:


> I am not sure of the prices in Aus at the moment, but i guess it is a lot cheaper than what you would pay there...
> 
> Order under the $1000 but i will be surprise if you don't pay tax, i always thought that you would... Haha


Nope no tax in Australia for imports under $1,000 (called 'grey imports'), that's how I managed to afford most of my tech toys I currently own


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

DylanW said:


> Nope no tax in Australia for imports under $1,000 (called 'grey imports'), that's how I managed to afford most of my tech toys I currently own


That is cool, but you are paying a TAX of sorts as i bet the delivery is not cheap... Haha


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

Have you given any consideration to the weight and short battery life of the airwaves?

If you want your stats a sports GPS like garmin or other will do a better job, last longer, is more versatile (i.e. can be used for cycling, running, hiking) and can be uploaded into the same software as the airwave data


----------



## DylanW (Jun 10, 2013)

bseracka said:


> Have you given any consideration to the weight and short battery life of the airwaves?
> 
> If you want your stats a sports GPS like garmin or other will do a better job, last longer, is more versatile (i.e. can be used for cycling, running, hiking) and can be uploaded into the same software as the airwave data


I've decided to hold up on the Airwaves reluctantly this year. The technology is too true and it's not worth it to me for 6 days on the mountain. Would love to have them but want to see how the tech evolves - especially considering they cost the same as my board, boots and bindings. Will just use my old ones for the time being, might grab a Patagonia Jacket instead or just keep some money for a rainy day.


----------



## Anaru (May 15, 2013)

DylanW said:


> Under Australian federal law orders less than $1000 AUD will not be subject to import tax. So even if I buy this from one place and goggles and pants from another I should escape import tax.
> 
> What do you think of the price?


Just break up your order into 2. Be careful as some sites in US won't send certain brands ie lib tech burton and so on. I use com gateway to get all my stuff in and it still works out cheaper then buying them here in aus. My $170 USD boots which worked out to be more like 160 at the time cost 450 here. Added bindings jacket and pants plus postage and all worked out heaps better for me. Shop around is all I can say. U may even find the board on eBay for a similar price


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

DylanW said:


> I've decided to hold up on the Airwaves reluctantly this year. The technology is too true and it's not worth it to me for 6 days on the mountain. Would love to have them but want to see how the tech evolves - especially considering they cost the same as my board, boots and bindings. Will just use my old ones for the time being, might grab a Patagonia Jacket instead or just keep some money for a rainy day.


Smartest thing you've done, as you get more time on snow you'll realise that goggles are goggles and when you smash yours after wiping out on a big jump you'll be happy they didn't cost 600.

You're right there is NO tax on items under 1000 bucks shipped to aus as you said.

The price sounds good, just get a final quote on shipping, I'm guessing $200 ish. Go with those pants you posted in the first page, for 115 you can't beat them from Aus, they will be great for what you need.

Jackets are easy to find, check out ebay


----------



## Irahi (May 19, 2011)

Kevin137 said:


> That would be the best thing you could do, also, i can tell you know, the jump analytics do NOT work.


Just want to reiterate this. I rode the zeal Z3 recons and Smith I/O recons for a few weeks. Air tracking is totally broken, no app store, terrible battery life, reduced field of view.

But it makes one hell of a clock.


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

Irahi said:


> Just want to reiterate this. I rode the zeal Z3 recons and Smith I/O recons for a few weeks. Air tracking is totally broken, no app store, terrible battery life, reduced field of view.
> 
> But it makes one hell of a clock.


Are you using the Mod or Modlive...???

Air tracking data is still recorded and once fixed will transfer to the Engage App... That i have been assured of... 

Battery is minimum 4 hours for me, and i carry a Mophie 6000MaH Charger, so just plug in for half an hour at lunchtime which gives me another 4 hours no problem, so i don't stress about it at all, but batteries are what they are... But the longest i got was a 6.5 hour straight through session in April, but it was much warmer...

Reduced field of view i cannot comment of for the Smith as the Airwaves don't have that issue, i actually think the field of vision is better than my crowbars... Haha


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

DylanW said:


> Just got off the phone to a rep:
> He's offered me an Attack Banana 156 cm (decided to go 156 over 159), Large Burton Malavita bindings and size 10 US K2 Maysis (2013 model) for 699.19 which leaves me $800 to find some Goggles and Pants. How does this sound to you guys?


Pity you dont need a 161. $280 is a great deal.

2013 Lib Tech Attack Banana EC2BTX Snowboard - 161cm at O2GearShop.com

Edit: in fact this is even better!!! ride machete 157 @ $222 http://www.o2gearshop.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=1_626_627&products_id=98722

Janes flagship 158cm @ $256 http://www.o2gearshop.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=1_626_627&products_id=98881


----------



## Irahi (May 19, 2011)

Mod Live.

If I left the display turned on, the battery would last for ~3 hours in cold weather. I could stretch the battery to a full day by leaving the display turned off the entire time, but that sort of defeats the purpose.

The Zeals were a lot like looking through a cardboard tube in terms of FOV, the I/Os were a bit better, but still significantly worse than the regular I/Os.

Do you actually believe anything the recon guys tell you? Assuming air tracking is still broken, it's been that way for... at least a year.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

cjcameron11 said:


> Janes flagship 158cm @ $256 2013 Jones Flagship Snowboard - 158cm at O2GearShop.com


The board is great, the deal is great (argh, I paied triple), but... uhm... not really a good beginner board


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

neni said:


> The board is great, the deal is great (argh, I paied triple), but... uhm... not really a good beginner board


nope not at all a beginner board, but OP has said he wants a board to grow into, well with that he has one, its a MAAAANS (and womens of course) board. 

I wish they made a massive one like a 176 so i could have the flagship carbon as my big ass powder deck!


----------



## DylanW (Jun 10, 2013)

cjcameron11 said:


> Pity you dont need a 161. $280 is a great deal.
> 
> 2013 Lib Tech Attack Banana EC2BTX Snowboard - 161cm at O2GearShop.com
> 
> ...


Wow they're some good prices. Got $209 Patagonia Powder bowls as well. Do think 161 is out of my range? Talking to the salesman I decided I'd prefer a little more manoeuvrability but for $120 saving it might be worth it. Or he might just price match it 

Also that Jones Flagship sounds sick from what they have written about it on the website, especially if I bought a Park Board next year. Seems like more of an 'advanced' board than the attack banana though?


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

DylanW said:


> Wow they're some good prices. Got $209 Patagonia Powder bowls as well. Do think 161 is out of my range? Talking to the salesman I decided I'd prefer a little more manoeuvrability but for $120 saving it might be worth it. Or he might just price match it
> 
> Also that Jones Flagship sounds sick from what they have written about it on the website, especially if I bought a Park Board next year. Seems like more of an 'advanced' board than the attack banana though?


I havent ridden either so i cant give you an accurate report on how either rides however i would say the Jones is less forgiving and a bit more aggressive from what i have been told and researched, probably a good idea to compare each specs and reviews. Don't discount the machete though, i'm telling you Ride has really got there shit together of late.

The Jones will be a better quality board in my opinion and id get that over the 161 attack banana. Don't think that i hate libs, i don't I've owned a few and a GNU so i rate them, i just think there are better options out there after experiencing others.

Id probably stick to the 157 - 159 range for you, not the 161.


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

Irahi said:


> Mod Live.
> 
> If I left the display turned on, the battery would last for ~3 hours in cold weather. I could stretch the battery to a full day by leaving the display turned off the entire time, but that sort of defeats the purpose.
> 
> ...


I turn the display off when on the lift if i want a whole day without charging and just use coming down the hill, then it will last no problem, but i just find it easier to charge while on lunch...

The Oakleys are definitely better, and the ModLive unit does come out, so you are not stuck with the same make of goggles, but Oakley do not sell the goggles without the unit, but other makes do... 

Do i believe that Recon will fix it...??? Well i am a UK customer that purchased in the USA with a UK Credit Card, and we have very good protection, and as the warranty is 2 years, i raised this issue with them extremely early after my purchase, and basically queried it, was told it was being fixed in the software, and the next release should solve it, it didn't so it was addressed with them again, all by email so as to prove my upset, again was assured it was being addressed, but this time i contacted my card provider, and they assured me that as long as the issue was raised, if they did not fix within a reasonable period i could return under my credit card guarantee as faulty good that where irreparable... So when i addressed it the last time, i assured them that if it was not corrected, that they would be returned for a full refund, they said i could not do this, so i forwarded the email from my card provider, and they soon realised that i could as the card company would refund on proof of postage and then charge the money back under UK law...  So i am on a win win, have had since November 2012, and have used for 1 season, and can use for another and if not sorted return for full refund... IN the meantime they offered a 20% discount code from the Jets with a priority order as well, so it's all good, i can't lose... And it is more annoying rather than anything else, as the goggles display airtime, but not distance, and it is the distance i want...


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

DylanW said:


> Also that Jones Flagship sounds sick from what they have written about it on the website, especially if I bought a Park Board next year. Seems like more of an 'advanced' board than the attack banana though?



I'm too lazy... thus a copy from another thread:



neni said:


> I've riden the 2013 Flagship the entire season in all types of conditions and I think, this isn't the board you're looking for. I love the board for pow days and on morning groomers. It's very (very, very!) stiff, longitudionally and torsionally. Positive: you get immediate response, its absolutely stable at high speeds. It's fun to carve in freshly groomed slopes. It's more fun to straight line and it's pure heaven in powder.
> Negative: It's hard work in copped up afternoon groomers cause of the stiffness and lack of dampening. All bumps will be transferred to you without absorption. You have to be down in your knees to absorb this bumps all the time, no chance to take it easy, ever.
> And for jumps? Its a kitchen door. Fun if you hit natural stuff with a soft pow landing. But on groomer, the landing will be pretty rough.


some more impressions of the Flagship here http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/52658-girl-jones-flagship-good-idea-3.html
And here  http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/81922-2013-2014-setup-pics-2.html again, really not a beginner board, only if you want to learn it the hard way.

So if your main purpose is pow, get the Flagship. It's a phantastic ride for that. But if you're bound to groomers... well... not the best idea. Its not built for that. You CAN negotiate it through moguls n crap but it's hard work (you can drive a Porsche over bumpy roads, but it's obviously not very comfortable) That's not only a "little girl's" impression, read similar conclusions of "big guys"  http://www.snowboardingforum.com/snowboard-reviews/68586-jones-flagship-impressions.html


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

neni said:


> So if your main purpose is pow, get the Flagship. It's a phantastic ride for that. But if you're bound to groomers... well... not the best idea. Its not built for that. You CAN negotiate it through moguls n crap but it's hard work (you can drive a Porsche over bumpy roads, but it's obviously not very comfortable)


Yep exactly why i want them to make it long and make it my pow deck.


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

But Dylan, seriously...

- You have 8 days on the mountain.
- The Man's Board is an advanced, _aggressive_ all-mountain board. It's stiff and difficult to turn.
- The Flagship is an _aggressive_, stiff, advanced Freeride board
- The Machete is an _aggressive_ all-mountain board
- The TRS Pro...No such board, but if you're talking about the T Rice Pro - the "Pro" means something dude. Once again, _aggressive_, advanced all-mountain board.

It's really not a question about whether you'll outgrow these boards, it's whether you'll be able to grow into them. Sure, you'll be able to, given enough time, but in the process they'll kick your ass and bust your balls, and possibly also break a few of your bones. I really think you're looking in the wrong direction. Of the boards discussed here only the TRS (not T. Rice) and the Attack Banana even begin to sound like reasonable options. Seriously.

I really, really wanted a BSOD some time ago (still loving the graphics) but it's a good thing I didn't buy it because it would probably have killed me. Instead I got a Burton Blunt and I still managed to crack a rib...

So why don't you start out with something a little more...mellow? 

Do it right: Get yourself a pair of boots that fit really, really well. Then get a couple of bindings that actually _fit the boots_. And THEN get a board. Nuff said.


----------



## DylanW (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm loving the way you dealt with Oakley, I have a lot of hassle dealing with customer support (maybe my mistake is calling companies) and it sounds like you really kicked their ass. Good work:laugh:

I talked to the Rep from the US again (he must be getting sick of me by now) and we came to the conclusion that the if I was interested in the flagship then I'd be best off buying one next year for New Zealand in lieu of a park board if I decided I'd rather chase some pow. From everything I've heard that doesn't sound like a little girls impression at all Neni.

Thanks for the input Anticrobotic, I've decided at this stage to buy the Attack Banana, Burton Malavita's and the K2 Maysis' (for 699.19 although I think I might be able to swindle a little more off as I've found a price match). Also buying some Patagonia Powder Bowl or Primo Pants and maybe a jacket if I can get it for a decent price shipped with the pants. From my research this looks like a pretty good Intermediate setup that hopefully wont kick my ass too badly and I also won't outgrow to soon.

Maybe I should just buy both boards, think I might get the Patagonia gear from O2 anyway


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

DylanW said:


> I'm loving the way you dealt with Oakley, I have a lot of hassle dealing with customer support (maybe my mistake is calling companies) and it sounds like you really kicked their ass. Good work:laugh:


It is not as simple as it sounds, because the sale was from Oakley but the complaint was originally addressed to them for a software issue on the product they sold and advertised...

But the actual software is supplied by Recon, so it gets muddled in that the complaint has to be with Recon, but the seller is responsible as they do not act or behave as described on the box or the feature advertised, so Oakley would be the losers for Recons mistake, however Recon have given the discount code for the Jets, when ever i email anyone, i copy in to the other so they both know what is happening, and while Oakley are where they go back Recon then have a problem with Oakley as it may end up that they have to change advertising etc

Who knows, i don't really care, i was just looking out for myself... Haha


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

DylanW said:


> Thanks for the input Anticrobotic, I've decided at this stage to buy the Attack Banana, Burton Malavita's and the K2 Maysis' (for 699.19 although I think I might be able to swindle a little more off as I've found a price match).


Looks decent, as long as the Maysis and the Malavitas go together.



DylanW said:


> Also buying some Patagonia Powder Bowl or Primo Pants and maybe a jacket if I can get it for a decent price shipped with the pants. From my research this looks like a pretty good Intermediate setup that hopefully wont kick my ass too badly and I also won't outgrow to soon.


If you sweat a lot make sure the gear - the jacket above all - has good breathability.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Anticrobotic said:


> If you sweat a lot make sure the gear - the jacket above all - has good breathability.


And under-arm ventilaion zippers!




cjcameron11 said:


> Yep exactly why i want them to make it long and make it my pow deck.


Hell, a 168W is not enough...? what's your weight/pow hight you're riding..?


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

Anticrobotic said:


> But Dylan, seriously...
> 
> - You have 8 days on the mountain.
> - The Man's Board is an advanced, _aggressive_ all-mountain board. It's stiff and difficult to turn.
> ...


Agree with the Mans board, Flagship advice, but completely disagree with the Machete and T Rice advice.

The Machete is not as aggressive as you make it sound, the Machete GT is sure, but the Machete is a perfectly acceptable intermediate snowboard for someone with a little experience. It is in the middle in regards to stiffness, has a flat base with lifted nose and tail and its torsional flex is medium also. Actually quite a good board to hone your skills on.

The T Rice, yeah a little bit stiffer though not crazy stiff, C2 makes it poppy but also not too catchy, i had 5 days on snow on a skunk ape (arguably similar to T Rice) and then switched to a T Rice with no issues. In fact i believe i'm a better rider for jumping in the deep end. In fact to recommend the TRS and not the T Rice is confusing to me as they are both very similar boards.

The attack banana is obviously his choice so thats cool, but the Machete would have been my choice 1st. Thats just me though


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

neni said:


> Hell, a 168W is not enough...? what's your weight/pow hight you're riding..?


210cm, 125kg. I ride a Berzerker 165W. I want a pow deck at like 176ish. Maybe a prior spearhead......


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

cjcameron11 said:


> Agree with the Mans board, Flagship advice, but completely disagree with the Machete and T Rice advice.
> 
> The Machete is not as aggressive as you make it sound, the Machete GT is sure, but the Machete is a perfectly acceptable intermediate snowboard for someone with a little experience. It is in the middle in regards to stiffness, has a flat base with lifted nose and tail and its torsional flex is medium also. Actually quite a good board to hone your skills on.
> 
> ...


Mostly agree, but the TRS-T. Rice comparison is nonsense - those a two quite different boards. The T. Rice is a much stiffer and less playful/more plankish board than the TRS. 
You probably were able to handle the T. Rice just fine because you are a big dude, but for more 'average size' beginners like the OP the T. Rice is much more board than required or advisable.
TRS is a much better choice, even better than the Attack Banana. Second choice from the decks mentioned so far would be the non-GT Machete, as you mentioned. Third choice possibly the Attack Banana.

Aside: In fact, the T. Rice is much more board than almost anybody needs, including the most advanced riders. The love for the T. Rice on this forum is a lot like all these 1-2 weeks/year warriors that you see at many resorts that are rocking Custom Xs down green and blue runs.
Both are great boards, but well beyond what any intermediate rider needs, let alone beginner.


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

hktrdr said:


> Aside: In fact, the T. Rice is much more board than almost anybody needs, including the most advanced riders. The love for the T. Rice on this forum is a lot like all these 1-2 weeks/year warriors that you see at many resorts that are rocking Custom Xs down green and blue runs.
> Both are great boards, but well beyond what any intermediate rider needs, let alone beginner.


Yeah fair points you make, I guess I forgot to factor in my size!!


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

cjcameron11 said:


> 210cm, 125kg. I ride a Berzerker 165W. I want a pow deck at like 176ish. Maybe a prior spearhead......


Did you look at the Rad Air Tanker? Is on husbands to-try-list for next season RAD AIR SNOWBOARDS » 2012/2013 TANKER 162 / 172 / 182


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

neni said:


> Did you look at the Rad Air Tanker? Is on husbands to-try-list for next season RAD AIR SNOWBOARDS » 2012/2013 TANKER 162 / 172 / 182


No I haven't but I also haven't really done a whole lot of looking as its still a while away before I'd buy one.


----------



## DylanW (Jun 10, 2013)

Hey thanks for all the advice. Been busy finishing off my exams.

I just placed my order, ended up going for:
2013 Lib Tech Attack Banana 161 cm (was $134 cheaper than the 159) - 266.93
2013 K2 Maysis Boots - 124.25
Burton Malavita - 190
Dragon DX Goggles Gigi Signature/Ionized + Amber - 37.90
Patagonia Primo Pants in Blue - 299.25 (Could have bought cheaper elsewhere but decided to just get it in the same order for convenience and the business has been good to me)
Plus 15 for next day shipping within the us
Total - 926.01 US (or so they told me, haven't added it up exactly), still have to cover shipping to Australia


----------



## DylanW (Jun 10, 2013)

Buying the Primo's in blue was a pretty impulsive decision. Anyone got any suggestions for colour for a jacket to go with it?


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

DylanW said:


> Buying the Primo's in blue was a pretty impulsive decision. Anyone got any suggestions for colour for a jacket to go with it?


Whatever color you like 
Blue goes with almost every color expect of black, or a red-white combination (my opinion!)
I love the blue - limelight combination backstop posted only recently. 

And congrats to your order. As far as I can judge, you've got a nice deal (an entire setup for the price I payed for my last Cunstom X ) Have fun!


----------



## DylanW (Jun 10, 2013)

neni said:


> Whatever color you like
> Blue goes with almost every color expect of black, or a red-white combination (my opinion!)
> I love the blue pants - limelight jacket combination backstop posted only recently.
> 
> And congrats to your order. As far as I can judge, you've got a nice deal (an entire setup for the price I payed for my last Cunstom X ) Have fun!


I'm not sure, I do like the pants though and I'm sure I'll be able to find something to match (Although I was planning on wearing black this year - maybe more shopping to do yet :huh. Could you post a link to the jacket if it's not too much trouble.

Thanks for all your help Neni

Maybe this jacket http://www.o2gearshop.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=1&products_id=63790 in the green (or blue, but I don't want be all in your face and blue)
or
http://www.o2gearshop.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=1&products_id=63792. Not to sure will probably need to try them on.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Well, other way around...  http://www.snowboardingforum.com/general-equipment-reviews/83305-pulled-trigger-some-oakley-goretex.html


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

DylanW said:


> Buying the Primo's in blue was a pretty impulsive decision. Anyone got any suggestions for colour for a jacket to go with it?


If you are interested, I have a couple of brand-new jackets that I am letting go - 1 Homeschool Dangermare in black (brand new with tags) and 1 Airblaster Big Mountain jacket in orange (unworn dealer sample, but no tags).
Picked those up on a trip when my luggage got lost/delayed, but then turned up in time for riding.

Will match/beat any prices you can find online for these. PM me if interested.


----------



## Irahi (May 19, 2011)

DylanW said:


> Although I was planning on wearing black this year


Do your friends a favor and wear something a little more distinctive. There are approximately twelve hojillion other people wearing black and blue on the mountain, no one will ever be able to find you.

Also, bright colors are easier to spot if you get buried in a tree well, so someone will eventually find your body. Hurray!


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

neni said:


> Whatever color you like
> Blue goes with almost every color expect of black


Double nay! First of all, navy (or any other dark) blue doesn't go well with black but the blue of those pants go very well with black.



Irahi said:


> Do your friends a favor and wear something a little more distinctive. There are approximately twelve hojillion other people wearing black and blue on the mountain, no one will ever be able to find you.


True that - buuut then there's the expression "skittle thug". ^^

Check this page out:

How does color psychology play a roll in a room, on a blog or in what you wear? | mindful interior design

The two best ways (imho) to combine colours is to use either complimentary (opposite) or triad colours. That means (looking at the colour wheel), you could either go for a orange jacket (complimentary colour opposite on the wheel), or a yellow or red jacket (triad, the colours at the corners of a like-sided triangle).

And then there's the expression "skittle thug"... To avoid loking like one you could combine according to the colour wheel but combine one vivid colour with one dark or toned down. Example: Your pants are a fairly vivid blue, so instead of bright colour you could go for a dark orange or brown, or a dark red jacket.


----------



## DylanW (Jun 10, 2013)

I ended up buying a Patagonia Primo Heritage jacket as well for $274.50 from an TheDepartmentOfGoods. Just got it all compiled at hopshop go and paid for shipping (~$300 Australian, way more than I was expecting but whatever). It's scheduled to arrive the day I leave to head down to the snowfields, but so long as it gets here a day early or in the morning that day should be fine. It's going to ship at 7AM today american time (I hope - otherwise why the hell am I paying $300 for express shipping) so it should get over the pond on the weekend hopefully. If it doesn't I'm going to be pissed - I could have had it organised earlier but the packages that arrived first took 2 days to process and my last minute purchase of the jacket actually processed sooner.


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

That's great and all, but WHAT COLOUR?!


----------



## DylanW (Jun 10, 2013)

Anticrobotic said:


> That's great and all, but WHAT COLOUR?!


Heritage is the colour. It's Navy Blue with the arms the same colour as the pants. I know I didn't want to be 'all in your face blue' but it looks like it's ended up that way and I googled the combo and it looks okay on somebody else. Found it for 274.50 which forced my hand


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

OIC. That's not in your face at all, looks cool. Have fun!


----------



## Scholar (Apr 15, 2013)

*fine!*

Fine setup, Salomon makes a good range of boards, some bad, some good, yours looks fine. I would however suggest investing in a good pair of gloves as well. Cold gloves SUCK. Trust me, I know from experience. Also, perhaps a backpack, and a little stereo for some chair lift tunes.


----------



## DylanW (Jun 10, 2013)

Scholar said:


> Fine setup, Salomon makes a good range of boards, some bad, some good, yours looks fine. I would however suggest investing in a good pair of gloves as well. Cold gloves SUCK. Trust me, I know from experience. Also, perhaps a backpack, and a little stereo for some chair lift tunes.


I have a pair of beige and black Burton gloves from my last trip. Doesn't match the rest of my kit but should keep my hands warm and dry.

Just got off the phone to DHL - the invoice has been fixed (no import tax) and it should be here the day before I leave. Stoked :yahoo:


----------

